# The Giant!



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I ain't touching that with a tonon foot pole.............


----------



## tonytonon48 (Jan 4, 2022)

macmikeman said:


> I ain't touching that with a tonon foot pole.............


Ha Ha!! Good One Mac !!!!
And no that's not me in the black shirt, snoozing!!! I have grey hair!! Lol!!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Would love to see the power supply that does 40k amps


----------



## tonytonon48 (Jan 4, 2022)

SWDweller said:


> Would love to see the power supply that does 40k amps


Anybody in the breaker testing business knows the test set is 2 black boxes that weigh 1/2 ton each!
Usually though, to test the instantaneous trips the 10X max setting can be turned down for testing.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

The one we had at Eaton was not 2 boxes it was one large one with a cord to the lap top.
ETI had cool ones that were in two pieces like you stated. But they did not go as high as the one Eaton had.
We NEVER turned down the 10x testing on big breakers. I was told that otherwise the trip curve might not be correct. 
The one I worked around was a  *Phenix Technologies HC75C. *


----------



## tonytonon48 (Jan 4, 2022)

SWDweller said:


> The one we had at Eaton was not 2 boxes it was one large one with a cord to the lap top.
> ETI had cool ones that were in two pieces like you stated. But they did not go as high as the one Eaton had.
> We NEVER turned down the 10x testing on big breakers. I was told that otherwise the trip curve might not be correct.
> The one I worked around was a  *Phenix Technologies HC75C. *


So SWD
You worked for Electro Test back then?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

tonytonon48 said:


> One of the Giants! This Low Voltage Air Frame circuit breakers is one when you are doing high current (primary) testing instead of plugging the breaker into the test set (2 boxes that weigh around 500#'s each) you plug the test set into the breaker!!!!


That CB would either be cabled ( lots of 535 Locomotive) to the test set or you would need a special cubicle for testing.
Our test sets were one piece 1200 LBS (I owned 2) with a separate controller.
Then we had a smaller test set 3 piece portable, the heaviest piece was around 250 pounds.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SWDweller said:


> Would love to see the power supply that does 40k amps


I'll send you a picture Thursday, going north to my old shop for Xmas Party.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SWDweller said:


> The one we had at Eaton was not 2 boxes it was one large one with a cord to the lap top.
> ETI had cool ones that were in two pieces like you stated. But they did not go as high as the one Eaton had.
> We NEVER turned down the 10x testing on big breakers. I was told that otherwise the trip curve might not be correct.
> The one I worked around was a  *Phenix Technologies HC75C. *


We had a 75C and a 90 (90,000 amps) no longer manufactured.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I ain't touching that with a tonon foot pole.............


I'll work on or try to work on any CB out there.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

brian john said:


> I'll work on or try to work on any CB out there.


That's not it. I'm not opening the file is all.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I had good friends working for ETI. I was working for CH/Eaton Engineering Services then. When CH took over the Engineering Services from Westinghouse we got all new equipment. Lots of Phenix, Doble, Meggar and of course Fluke equipment. Since I was one of the first hired in the office my job was to receive, unpack and then assign equipment to the men hired or to the shop.


----------



## tonytonon48 (Jan 4, 2022)

I may know you. I did a lot of work as a temp/ causal field employ for West, CH/ Eaton, now Siemens during the dot com era when field guys were very scarce. 
Before that 11 yrs at Power Systems Testing.


----------



## tonytonon48 (Jan 4, 2022)

brian john said:


> That CB would either be cabled ( lots of 535 Locomotive) to the test set or you would need a special cubicle for testing.
> Our test sets were one piece 1200 LBS (I owned 2) with a separate controller.
> Then we had a smaller test set 3 piece portable, the heaviest piece was around 250 pounds.


We used lots of copper bus bar, C-clamps and a lot of mussel


----------

